# Onan 15kw in firehouse



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been asked to replace a manual transfer switch with a automatic one in the local firehouse. The generator is a Onan, model 15.OJC 3CR/9597T
Ser# 0473584502 . 

It presently starts with a manual toggle. When the toggle is released, it stops cranking. 
So far, I have determined (possibly mistakenly) that it is a 15KW, O= Air cooled/Carb, J=engine model, C= 3.25" bore

3C= 120/240V 4w 1ph, R= remote? 

This all seems accurate as to what I saw in the FH. Does anyone know where I could get some info on this unit? Looks like it is 70's at least, possibly older. IDK.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Give these guys a call:

http://cumminsnortheast.com/aboutus/locations.htm


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Ha, the website says open till 11:30pm but everyone goes home at 5 except the parts guy. LOL will call them in the AM


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Ha, the website says open till 11:30pm but everyone goes home at 5 except the parts guy. LOL will call them in the AM


 
If that is an older gen i would bet it is due for replacement and or an upgrade:thumbsup: Does it have an hour meter on it and is the firehouse used as an emergency shelter? Questions you should ask, and the fire house should see if there is any grant money for an upgrade.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Philly has those units in police districts and fire houses all over. They are good little units, I use to work on them all the time


If you are looking for a manual or a schematic post something on SmokStak

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1

And if you replace it, I wouldn't trash the old one. They are bullet proof little units


----------

